# Relocation: Real Estate Agent



## Walkinlarge (May 2, 2017)

Dear All,

We (family with a 4-year old Kid) are planning to relocate from Singapore to Algarve. 

Our pre-visit to Algarve is planned in July 2017 and we're looking for some good real estate agents that can help us to find a nice apartment or townhouse (for long term rent) in the region. 

We tried to find some agents via the internet, but most of them only offer "properties for sale" or other website's are for short term rent only (holiday rents). Looking forward to some recommendation. If we missed some other threads (where this topic is discussed) please let us know.

One additional questions. I saw a lot of furnished apartments. Is this common here? (our plan was to bring along our own furniture). 

What amount of rent have we to expect for eg a 2 bedroom apartment (80-100qm)? 

Thanks & Best regards
Stefan


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Stefan and welcome to the forum.

The Algarve is in some respects a peculiar beast in as much as it is THE tourist destination in Portugal
Golfers flock there all year round with various surges in visitors depending on where they come from. An example is the Scandinavians who come pre and post their winter home weather.
Then in August you have the Portuguese holiday maker season, and then later the silver surfers and over 60`s and so on........

Why is this important ........well because it "skews" the rental market towards short term furnished because of the much improved margins for Landlords.
If you head inland then it gets easier but you probably need to be about 30 minutes in from the coast.
We did a research there in February this year as we were considering moving there, buying land, building and renting whilst building.
Not now..................we are staying on the Silver Coast

As for the real estate agents, we worked with a really good one based in Almancil but forum rules do not allow me to name so maybe once you have 5 posts you can PM me if you are interested.

HTH

Rob


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know if you will be able to rent anywhere with a four year old goat! LOL


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Maggy Crawford said:


> I don't know if you will be able to rent anywhere with a four year old goat! LOL


Damn but that made me laugh! 

Joking aside, Rob has hit the nail bang on the head.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Update
I have been informed that I am allowed to name these people so here goes

Algarve Property.com
Paulo Nasciemento

Tip Top in all respects

HTH

Rob


----------



## Walkinlarge (May 2, 2017)

Hi Rob, 

thanks for the information and also the contact. Will get in touch with him.

Stefan


----------



## Walkinlarge (May 2, 2017)

@ Maggy,

don't get the joke, but maybe it's because I'm German.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

bump @ Maggy..........can you explain please because I do not get it either !!


Thanks

Rob


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Kids are the offspring of goats and children are the offspring of humans. I know it is common usage but I hate children being called kids.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I missed that...............must be getting old
:embarassed:


----------

